# mossberg 835 shotgun 3 1/2 ejection problems



## killa86 (Mar 23, 2010)

my mossberg 835 wont eject a 3 1/2 inch shell have taken it to a gunsmith and it appears the extractor fingers are in good shape I would appreciate any ideas. thanks in advance


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 23, 2010)

When you say that if won't eject, exactly what are you talking about.


It takes a pretty good yank on the forearm to eject a spent 3 1/2 inch shell.

A lot of times the shooter is still suffering from shell shock, and doesn't sharply shuck the gun.


----------



## Mr Mike (Mar 23, 2010)

I can second that, I got a 535, OUCH,,Real good shooter! I also have 935 SWEET Shooter. Never had any problems. First time with 535 I did'nt slam the forearm back. alittle dazed. Now it is no problem. I ysd  3 1/2 in #4 Buckshot for yotes..I LOVE THIS COMBO !! Good Luck, sorry but that is the only thing I can think of, not stroking the forearm with authority!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 23, 2010)

My problem with the 835 was ejecting the shell without even realizing it.After getting stomped by the 3.5 inchers for 10 years I dropped down the 3.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 24, 2010)

thats not the problem for the 1st couple of years it was no problem now it just wont eject a spent shell i wonder if its something with the spring


----------



## JWF III (Mar 24, 2010)

Federal ammo?

I had a similar problem, years ago, with my 835. But I eventually noticed it only happened with the Federal ammo. Come to find out, the Federal shells were (ever so slightly) longer. That's what was causing the problems. 

I don't know if Federal ever addressed the problem. But I fixed my problem by never buying Federal 3 1/2" again.

Wyman


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 24, 2010)

You said you checked the extractors and they were okay.  How about the ejector itself?


----------



## killa86 (Mar 24, 2010)

JWF III said:


> Federal ammo?
> 
> I had a similar problem, years ago, with my 835. But I eventually noticed it only happened with the Federal ammo. Come to find out, the Federal shells were (ever so slightly) longer. That's what was causing the problems.
> 
> ...



the problem is not really with ejection i guess would be the extraction from the barrell itself 3" come out fine just wondering if the 3 1/2 loads are so hot theyre just swelling up.i been having to push them out with a rod


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you tried to polish your chamber?  If not take a brush on a section of cleaning rod, wrap some steel wool around it and chuck it up in a drill.  If you have some JB or other cleaning compound around dab it on the steel wool before you start.  People have a tendancy to ignore their chamber, especially on camo-dipped guns.  This is a problem more for this generation more than mine.  The old-timey shells were made of paper and wax coated so the shells themselves kept the chamber from rusting.  Plastic hulls are rougher on a chamber than the old shells.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 24, 2010)

killa86 said:


> the problem is not really with ejection i guess would be the extraction from the barrell itself 3" come out fine just wondering if the 3 1/2 loads are so hot theyre just swelling up.i been having to push them out with a rod





Gunplumber Mike said:


> Have you tried to polish your chamber?  If not take a brush on a section of cleaning rod, wrap some steel wool around it and chuck it up in a drill.  If you have some JB or other cleaning compound around dab it on the steel wool before you start.  People have a tendancy to ignore their chamber, especially on camo-dipped guns.  This is a problem more for this generation more than mine.  The old-timey shells were made of paper and wax coated so the shells themselves kept the chamber from rusting.  Plastic hulls are rougher on a chamber than the old shells.




Yep. that's a different problem.  Was thinking about suggesting polishing the chamber.  I think Gunplumber Mike is right on the money.

I'm inferring that you have no problem extracting and ejecting shorter length shells?  If so that indicates that there is no mechanical problem.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 24, 2010)

took it to franklins had it professionally polished he thought the same thing said sometimes you get a build up which will cause it. when 1st professionally polished it worked once on the second try after that no more. figure maybe after the season ill send it to mossberg if i cant come up with something.i really appreciate all of your comments. i shoot federal flyte wad control 3 1/2 shells. i tried some different ones the other day and they wouldnt extract either they were the kent not near as hot nor as good a pattern.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 25, 2010)

killa86 said:


> took it to franklins had it professionally polished he thought the same thing said sometimes you get a build up which will cause it. when 1st professionally polished it worked once on the second try after that no more. figure maybe after the season ill send it to mossberg if i cant come up with something.i really appreciate all of your comments. i shoot federal flyte wad control 3 1/2 shells. i tried some different ones the other day and they wouldnt extract either they were the kent not near as hot nor as good a pattern.



Go back to Franklin's (or wherever), and get a 10 ga. bore cleaning brush, and if you don't have one, a screw-together cleaning rod.  

Screw the brush into the end section of the cleaning rod, take about a finger width of OOOO (4 "ought") steel wool and wrap around the brush, put on a drop of two of light oil, chuck the section of cleaning rod in a drill motor, insert into the chamber of your barrel, and start the drill, moving back and forth.  Occasionally add another drop or two of light oil (you can use bore cleaner, or brake cleaner if you want to go high tech).

When you get through, clean the chamber up with your usual cotton patches.

I'll bet you a Coca-Cola that is what the "professional polish" consisted of.


----------



## john linney (Mar 5, 2013)

*mossberg 835, 3.5 inch, fails to eject*

My mossberg 835 would not eject winchester 3.5" fired cases, fired case came out of chamber, but would not eject from gun. Slide was locked up solid!  Would not go forward, or come back to kick shell out, I had to remove barrel to get fired case out. Tried two black caes (winchester?), they had to be picked out of gun by hand.
Next day, tried two Federal shells, gun functioned normaly.
I did not save empty cases, were they too long??
John l.


----------

